

Ask HN: How will social media change TV? - mikeryan

So a bit of background. I left Comcast earlier this year to start an advanced TV application development company. We build applications that run on newer connected TV's and interactive apps on cable set-top-boxes.  At the last minute I got asked to fill in on a panel at a large cable event on the role of Social Media in television.<p>I have my own feelings and ideas on this subject, but I've been head down in this field for a long time that I might have blinders on. So I ask you, how do Twitter, Facebook or Digg change the way (or can change the way) you view and or interact with TV?  What do you think the future is of social media on TV?<p>Some ideas I have that can be used to stimulate discussion.<p>Digg style content polling to address finding new content.<p>Twitter and Facebook grouping to find and share content<p>New ways to add revenues to shows via in-show enhanced ads (yes TV popup ads, they're coming whether you like it or not)<p>Integration of social media in new "over the top" systems like boxee or Roku.
======
unalone
We already have the first two, there won't ever be TV popup ads, and if by
social media you mean Hulu then we already have that. I fail to see what
you're saying.

~~~
mikeryan
Good question, I'll try to explain.

Currently there are a couple of emerging technologies that will allow you to
add applications which overlay the video of the broadcast. These apps work
primarily via your cable set top box. In San Francisco on Comcast HSN has an
app which allows you to shop via remote. Comcast also has an app which will
show you the caller id of a caller if you have Comcast Digital Voice on your
TV.

There are a lot of possibilities here to integrate apps such as Facebook or
Twitter into your TV experience. Such as an application which can be pulled up
via remote while watching a show and "rating" the show, or sharing the show
with other friends using the same application.

Or adding in-show "popup" style ad that comes up while you're watching a show.

but your point is noted, perhaps I need to blog something with more background
before this question makes sense.

